# Eck's Irrigation Renovation



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Here's my irrigation design. My existing system was roughly 8-10 manual zones. My design is intended to convert many zones to drip irrigation, run electricity so I can automate, and improve coverage throughout entire system. I have been replacing it piece by piece for the past year and probably have several years to go for the simple fact that I have been trying to replace irrigation around the same time that I replace landscaping and fix drainage issues in its correlating area.

If you have questions about component parts, just ask. For the most part I am using high-end components where I can, including some brass valves, extra large valve boxes, etc. My sprays are Rainbird R-van rotators assembled in a 6-inch pop up 1800 body.

I have added a few heads here and there that are not on this map just to ensure I have, at a minimum, head to head coverage (for example, in the back yard I have two heads in the center and not one because otherwise there was an area only one head covered). But for the most part this is accurate. Nevertheless, here's my irrigation plan.

Valves, mainline and electrical overview:



Distribution lines and drip irrigation zones overview:



Coverage map overview:



Front yard zones - close view:





Back yard zones/back porch - close view:


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

What system did you draw this on?

Looks good.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I did it on Sketch-Up Pro


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Question about your garden bed drip lines. Are those soaker hoses or true drips? The reason I ask is I just bought a garden bed watering kit with solid 1/2" tube where you puncture it with a connector to a 1/4" that drips at the base of the larger plants like shrubs, or goes to a bubbler head, or a micro sprayer. I bought a few micro sprayers to add for broader coverage of the annuals areas. Just curious about your setup.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

jjepeto said:


> Question about your garden bed drip lines. Are those soaker hoses or true drips? The reason I ask is I just bought a garden bed watering kit with solid 1/2" tube where you puncture it with a connector to a 1/4" that drips at the base of the larger plants like shrubs, or goes to a bubbler head, or a micro sprayer. I bought a few micro sprayers to add for broader coverage of the annuals areas. Just curious about your setup.


There are a few areas where I have installed custom soaker hose, but it's usually only temporary until I am able to assemble a true drip system. In most areas I have exactly what you describe: 1/2 in poly supply with puncture-type 1/4 in distribution lines that go to various types of emitters, usually 1-4 gpm.

A true drip is much better than a soaker hose. A soaker hose is better than a spray only because it puts water on the ground, not the leaves, and thus prevents fungus on your shrubs and flowers. But a soaker hose is not more efficient and will spread water everywhere, thus encouraging weeds to grow. A true drip only puts water where the plants are and is more efficient. You will have less weeds in your beds with a true drip, less water-borne insects, and you will spend less money on irrigation. So if I install soaker hose it is just temporary until I can finish out a true drip system.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Ecks from Tex said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> > Question about your garden bed drip lines. Are those soaker hoses or true drips? The reason I ask is I just bought a garden bed watering kit with solid 1/2" tube where you puncture it with a connector to a 1/4" that drips at the base of the larger plants like shrubs, or goes to a bubbler head, or a micro sprayer. I bought a few micro sprayers to add for broader coverage of the annuals areas. Just curious about your setup.
> ...


Thanks for the info and good luck with your renovation project. I'm planning to install in my beds this weekend. I'll try to take some photos.


----------

